# viele Bilder automatisch mittig teilen



## ghostdog21 (20. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

hab ca. 500 JPG-Bilder, Querformat, unterschiedliche Größen, ca 100-500kb groß, die horizontal in der Mitte geteilt werden sollen. Also quasi, wie´n Buch, dass doppelseitig eingescannt wurde und von dem man nun, die Seiten jeweils einzeln braucht...

Also Bild1 -> Bild1a (linke Seite von Bild1) und Bild1b (rechte Seite).
Bild 1 soll möglichst erhalten bleiben.

Kennt jemand ein kostenloses Programm oder ein Batchprogramm, das das automatisch macht?

Danke schonmal.
Gruß
   Adri

Ach ja: Bilder sind in verschiedenen Ordnern, aber das laeßt sich ja aendern... ;-) Und ich hab Vista, aber mit den daraus resultierenden Problemen sollte ich allein klar kommen.


----------



## fluessig (20. August 2007)

Am ehesten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass irfanview sowas kann. Leider bin ich nicht zuhause, um das ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

besitzen die Bilder alle identische Pixelmaße? Dann sollte es mit Irfanview klappen. Ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man das auch mit ImageMagick lösen könnte.

[edit]Bingo! Mit ImageMagick:

```
mogrify -crop 50%x100% *.jpg
```
Erstellt Bilder *-0.jpg (linke Seite), *-1.jpg (rechte Seite) für alle *.jpg im aktuellen Ordner.
[/edit]

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## ghostdog21 (23. August 2007)

Da die Bilder nicht identische Pixelmaße haben, funktioniert es mit IrfanView nicht. Doch ich probier´s mal mit dem 2. Programm "ImageMagick". Ich danke euch beiden erstmal für Eure Hilfe und meld mich dann nochmal ob´s geklappt hat.

Gruß Adri


----------

